# Reset TCM Adaptives, How to keep the way it shifts?



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

bump for any idea whatsoever


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Send trifecta a data log with a note that you want it to shift hard and Vince will make an adjustment to it to how ever hard or soft that you would want it..

If he sends you back an update and it is to hard for you take another data log and ask him to back it down a notch or two..


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)

i asked for that after i got my initial tune and wanted to update it with new datalogs but they replied that i had a cel code that affects shifting and didnt send me an update. i checked online and they code they said was something about the maf, i never had a cel but i ran a code scan anyway and there was nothing. so i replied that there was no issue and to send me an update but they never did. so early december i took more datalogs and asked for the same modifications again but im probably not going to get a response until late january or something so i wanted to see if i could do it myself somehow instead of waiting a month and a half.


----------

